# Calf with gooopy/runny eye-help



## Momof8kiddoes (Mar 15, 2005)

My calf (7weeks) has a real goopy eye this morning. Some yellow goop, and her eye is running. What can I do for this? A neighbor that was over suggested just using neosporin (said her dr said it was essentially the same thing as the medicated eye stuff-just make positive sure it is sanitary). What say you all?
Mary F.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

There are 2 items you can buy at a feed store. One is NFZ, it is a yellow powder that you squeeze out of the container it is in. It kind of puffs into the eye. The other is an opthomalic ointment that is like neosporin for the eye. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi Mary,
Treating it is fine but what do you think is causing it?

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Hard to tell without seeing it, the closest I can think of is a bacterial infection that's been going around in this neighbourhood for a month, I can't remember the name of it but it causes goopy, runny eyes for about a week then moves on. Lasts a week or so without treatment, or about 7 days with treatment.


----------



## Momof8kiddoes (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks guys,
Ronnie, what do you mean about "what do you think is causing it"? 
Should I be looking for something that Im missing, that WOULD be causing it? Just wanting to know, Im very new to this all!
Mary F.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I can give my .02 for goopy eye in goats. It is like pink eye in humans. Sometimes it can even be caught by animals. Wash your hands after treating. Also like in humans eye infections can be caused by many pathogens, common cold or even irritation like hay, dust, scratc, WIND etc. When the eye becomes goopy I wash the goop away w/ warm salt water. Salt water helps sooth the eye and dry up infection. If the goop does not stop in a day or so you can put neomycin opth. ointment in the eye to prevent further infection. i believe it is available in vet catalogues. If possible isolate the cow or the rest of the herd may get it.

Cows have a vaccine for pink eye but it won't work for goats. i believe the organism that causes pink eye can also cause abortion in cows. If your cow is pg. you might talk to your vet to double check. I am not sure if the pink eye vaccine is routine in cows or on a "if needed" basis.


----------

